# My son's first Halloween project let me know what you think.



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow!! Reminds me of Nox Arcana, one of my favorite groups. He really should put out an album of dark music, in my opinion. A bonus is that he wouldn't even have to come up with a name, already being called 'Shadow'


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I love it great work!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry, no earphones, but it sounds really good.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Love it! Deserves a grammy! This would creep the heck out of any TOTs on Halloween Night! When does the album hit itunes? *


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I probably won't get him to build props but I was pretty happy when he offered to make the soundtrack for my haunt. I wanted to hear Midnight Syndicate meets Resident Evil. A couple of hours later he gave me this sample. I'm pretty happy cause in the past few days he has said the word Halloween more than me


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

excelent sound going to be great background music


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow, I would buy that! Very dark and creepy. Your son did a wonderful piece.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

there is a market out there for this type of music just ask the nox arcana or midnight syndicate people, this is great passing on musical talent is unappreciated ,unless your on american Idol , lets make Halloween Idol instead this would be a vote from the Canadians


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

oh, I like it...I can imagine walking through the creepy halls of an old mansion waiting for the next fear to approach........


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Garthgoyle said:


> Wow!! Reminds me of Nox Arcana, one of my favorite groups. He really should put out an album of dark music, in my opinion. A bonus is that he wouldn't even have to come up with a name, already being called 'Shadow'


That's what I was thinking sounds like nox arcana.
Great job and really great name.


----------



## beichh4046 (Feb 18, 2011)

That was really good!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Great job and really great name.


Thanks and yea he's had so much trouble over his name. He's had teachers that have refused to use it but the thing that makes him the maddest is that facebook won't let him use it. I told him if he ever wanted to make music professionally (especially gothic music) he'd probably have to have a stage name because Shadow is almost too cliche. Even though that's his birth name. I had no idea when I named him he would be interested in music.


----------



## scubaspook (Sep 8, 2009)

great sounds


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Shadow did a fine job on this project being spot on with sounding creepy. Bravo!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

ihauntu said:


> there is a market out there for this type of music just ask the nox arcana or midnight syndicate people, this is great passing on musical talent is unappreciated ,unless your on american Idol , lets make Halloween Idol instead this would be a vote from the Canadians


Halloween Idol..... LOVE IT!!!!!!  

I'd cast my vote for Shadow. Great name too!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Gotta say, that is a great name for him if he hits big time. Shadowsmith? Very cool. 

The music was great! I loved the whole thing, but the circus-type really creeps me out... it sounds like 3/4 (waltz) time. I think of dancing when I hear this. Ghosts dancing in a graveyard or a haunted carnival. 

He seriously needs to think about doing this for the haunt industry. He's got a future there for sure!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

This sounds great. You will let us know if his music becomes available for download at amazon or itunes, right?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Awesome. I'd buy a CD full of this kind of music.

WTF about facebook? Is it because the name is taken already? And WTF with his teacher's refusing to call a kid his real name? What would they do if they had a kid named Apple, or one of those crazy Hollywood baby names lately?


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

ihauntu - I think your on to something. I wouldn't make it just about music and singing either. I would have to include props..


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

great job Shadow. I would definetly be interested in hearing more and even paying for this recording.


----------



## doom_buggy_junkie (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, GREAT job on this one! Although I'm a classically trained pianist, I gotta say...this is awesome! I love Shadow's choice of intervals on this piece, they're very eerie sounding. The base line in the beginning sounds almost (to me) like chanting. Love this, Shadow should be proud of his work!! 

-Matt


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

And his name!!!


----------

